# Friends???



## mblondetoo (Jan 9, 2006)

Tabitha and Fuzz our three legged cat seem to get along. I try to take photos of Fuzz and guess who comes! Yeah, nose out of joint, me too, me too!


----------



## VeronicaLovesHerGoldens (May 27, 2005)

Tabitha is a beautiful dog!! Fuzz is cute too! We have two cats that aren't the slightest bit fazed by Zazoo. One of our cats is going on 17 years old and is in better shape than the younguns! He rules the roost!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Great pictures mb...Tabitha just didnt want to miss out on the action.....trust me its not easy taken photos of 1 without the other butting in..


----------



## heidi_pooh (Feb 9, 2006)

Otto just has to see me pick up my camera and he comes running. Here is a similar picture with Otto and Mikey.


----------



## Rebel Red (Jan 4, 2006)

at first samson and amber didnt get along.....but now they are getting along...and samson and tigger will sooner or later get alone but as of right now kinda...tigger wacks samson and samson thinks hes playin and keeps goign after him..

Heidi- mikey looks like amber......is mikey the same cat in the avator? but i love the picture heidi...


----------



## heidi_pooh (Feb 9, 2006)

Rebel Red said:


> Heidi- mikey looks like amber......is mikey the same cat in the avator? but i love the picture heidi...


Yeah, its the same cat. I am planning on bringing another one home on Monday. Hopefully my mom doesn't kill me. I want the kitten so when Otto gets excited and wants to play, hopefully the kitten will actually play with him. I keep trying to explain, the kitten isn't for me, its for the dog.


----------



## katieanddusty (Feb 9, 2006)

How cute! My dogs aren't too fond of cats, but I'm not a cat person and I don't know any cat people so socializing to cats wasn't exactly high on my priority list. They don't chase them or anything, but they wouldn't be best buddies with a cat either.


----------



## mblondetoo (Jan 9, 2006)

Great photo Heidi, we have bookends!!
Here's another one.


----------



## krbshappy71 (Dec 30, 2005)

Awww! I love cat and dog pictures. Too cute.


----------

